# Retagging



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

If I wanted to "retag" a shirt and put my own label in it, how would I got about doing that? Would I have to get it professionally done? Would there be any legal processes in this?

Thanks. ^_~


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You would just buy the labels from a label company and either relabel them yourself or have a local seamstress, screen printer, or relabeling company do it.

Here's a great post from Lewis (solmu) that explains what goes on a label:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t952-2.html#post5569

You can also find more information by searching the forums for relabeling or labels.

ClothingLabels4u.com offers custom labels and relabeling services. Other members have used luckylabel.com, westcoastlabels.com, djslabels.com for getting custom labels made.


----------



## Quattroporte (Dec 27, 2006)

That was a VERY detailed post. However, I searched for retagging as oposed to relabeling, so thank you again for your help!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> However, I searched for retagging as oposed to relabeling


That's totally OK  It only helps...now when someone else who calls it retagging does a search, they'll be able to find an answer.


----------

